# True Dragon scale



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey guy I know a lot of yous see/ get asked a lot about dragon scale bettas, but I’m new to the whole betta game and I was wondering if my little guy is a true dragon scale 
Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

He does not appear to be although he might be a partial. Looks more like a metallic as his scales are not thick nor opaque.


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Oh ok thanks, I bought him thinking he was a dragon and what you mean by partial?? Maybe he could be still to young to tell??


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, partial means that he has some dragon scaling. This is a dragon. Notice how thick are the scales? And white?


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok awesome, thanks for the info bro


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Better picture of him


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m not experienced but always interested.

I’m throwing in my first ideas while seeing your pictures:

I see a Veiltail Betta (although his back fin = Caudal is so short for whatever reason) from Cambodian background (you can google Cambodian color/Betta if you are interested).

I don‘t see metallic, dragon or opaque (those would be the things I look into when ”confronted“ with Dragon).

I just see a white/light bodied Veiltail (mix?) who will hopefully never have the tumor or blindness problems a true dragon or heavy metallic scaled Betta very often develops.

All the best for your Sweety and keep us updated how he develops if you like!


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info and I’ll try my best to keep updates on him


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

You could keep track and take pictures every month or so - I find this really interesting and I learn a lot by just comparing the images.
With your fish I‘m also interested how more experienced members or breeders will ”judge“ him🤗.

Here is a breeder’s link dealing with colours and genenetics if you want to dive into the topic of Betta genetics:
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcolorgenetics.htm


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He is not a dragon. He lookes to be a copper, which falls under the metallic color group - probably a cross between copper and red.


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Cheers guys so I’m guessing my new addition is a dragon scale?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep.  That he is.

FWIW, I don't really worry about Dragons. I've had too many to count over the years and not a Diamond Eye or tumor in the bunch. I wonder if the percentage is really that high considering only those whose Dragons have the problem comment.

I've also seen damage and cataracts diagnosed as Diamond Eye... even in non-Dragons.


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Awesome and thanks 😊


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey guys my betta was only using one fin to swim around, thinking something was wrong I moved him to quarantine, now he’s swinging with both. What’s the go there??


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending on movement/maneuver


----------



## Noobs (Jun 7, 2021)

View attachment 1031132
Anyone know what’s wrong with him??


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

OP opened a new thread for health issue here:
Help


----------

